# Need more heat from a Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker



## terryit3 (Jul 31, 2014)

I just purchased a used Brinkmann Gourmet Electric Smoker. After a few days of using it to do test runs, I can not get the heat above 210 degrees.

At first, I had no lava rock in the bottom, so I filled the bottom of the smoker with it and tried again. (I read that covering the element with lava rock was ok. If it will damage it, please let me know!)

I fired it up again with the rock in, and still, the temp only got to 210. I read about some mods that you can do to the Brinkmann bullet to increase the heat, but they only seemed to apply to the charcoal model


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 31, 2014)

If you're using an extension cord try plugging it directly into the wall. Other than that there isn't much you can do for them. They run at whatever temp they do and you need to adjust times accordingly.


----------



## mdboatbum (Jul 31, 2014)

Of you could lose the element and run charcoal.


----------



## terryit3 (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks for the input.  I am going to take it camping this weekend and attempt my first smoke.  If it fails miserably, I may end up converting it to a charcoal or buying an electric cabinet smoker.


----------



## sb59 (Aug 1, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> Of you could lose the element and run charcoal.


Or you could keep the element and just add a disposable pie pan with a few pieces of lit charcoal to boost the heat if needed.


----------



## umphreys mcgee (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm kind of having this problem also. The first day it ran fairly well ( 220°-240°), but last night, it didn't seem to want to get above 200°. The daily temperatures were about the same. I'm seeing that once fall hits, I'm gonna have to figure out how make something happen.  Adding a few pieces of charcoal sounds like an idea I'm going to have to try. Could you give me a guessing amount of how many to add? 3-6 maybe?


----------



## terryit3 (Aug 5, 2014)

I couldn't get it above 210 running it empty at the house. Fully loaded at the campsite, I had it over 250 fairly quickly. I smoked babyback ribs and they were goooood.


----------



## terryit3 (Aug 5, 2014)

I put pics in another thread, but here they are again: 












image.jpg



__ terryit3
__ Aug 5, 2014


















image.jpg



__ terryit3
__ Aug 5, 2014


















image.jpg



__ terryit3
__ Aug 5, 2014


















image.jpg



__ terryit3
__ Aug 5, 2014


----------



## padronman (Aug 5, 2014)

Glad it all worked out!!  Looks great.


----------



## lonwlf (Aug 6, 2014)

Hi I just completed most of the mods to mine yesterday and did a trial run, water smoke etc. No food. I got it to run great hold steady at 225°

The mods I made so far are as follows:

Replaced the heater element with this..... http://www.ebay.com/itm/281379522935?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649

I did have to reshape the element a little to get it to fit in the pan.

I sealed everything and added a ball valve intake and a chimney on top.













20140805_173038.jpg



__ lonwlf
__ Aug 6, 2014


















20140805_173015.jpg



__ lonwlf
__ Aug 6, 2014


















20140805_184237.jpg



__ lonwlf
__ Aug 6, 2014


----------



## oldeboone (Sep 8, 2014)

Mine looked like that 25 years ago !!! Ernie


----------



## robmpulse (Oct 8, 2014)

lonwlf said:


> Hi I just completed most of the mods to mine yesterday and did a trial run, water smoke etc. No food. I got it to run great hold steady at 225°
> 
> The mods I made so far are as follows:
> 
> ...


Do you have a build thread for these mods or a source of the one you used?  Thanks?  Looks bad ass.  What exactly does the ball valve do?


----------



## oldeboone (Oct 8, 2014)

My Brinkmann is probably 30 years old. I cooked the original element ( spilled water on it) and bought a conversion element for a charcoal smoker. Mine will maintain at 240 with ambient temp of 70. I do not use lava rocks. As  an experiment I put an old cast iron skillet in with holes drilled in  bottom and added charcoal for a boost. I was able to reach 275. Just about all the time I cook at 240 or lower. I have a PID on mine and sometime run it at 80 degrees for cheese or jerky.   Boone


----------



## donr (Oct 9, 2014)

I've got a Charbroil, not a Brinkmann. Potato, potato.

As said, no extension chord.  I do have to use a 24", 10 guage chord to get it outside the garage.

The lava rocks aren't going to increase the temp, they are going to help even it out with the element cycling on & off, as well as when you open it.  I was under the assumption that you don't want anything touching the heating element because it can damage it, I could be wrong.  I place mine pretty close to the element though.  Pea gravel in the water pan works too (I can preheat this in the house oven)

I built a house for mine out of foil coated foam board insulation (foil facing in) & 2x2's.  This really helps on our balmy Ohio winter nights.  If I make some racks for it, it could double as a cold smoker with my AMNPS.  Dang, another project.

Don


----------



## pachicklady (Nov 16, 2014)

What does the ball valve do for the smoker? Newbie here and wanting to ensure I can increase heat if need be.


----------

